# Alpena Report?



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Heading over to Alpena int eh morn for some work, gona try to make some fishin time. Anythign happening ove at the dam? DNR report says there's a few browns being pulled at the dam.


----------



## yonderfishin (Oct 18, 2008)

Ive had some reports from a family member there who has been catching salmon and browns. All I can say is I wish I was there. Go get 'em man , they are there.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure there are a few salmon and browns in. Haven't been there in a while; waiting for the whitefish to show up!!!!


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Kings were there, a few browns as well. Saw 2 brownies pulled, heard of a few steelies being pulled as well. I didn't fish much, but hooked 1 brown floatin spawn.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

I got a brown Sunday , I only have been there twice , so we fished from the other side other bridge from the access . I can tell you this :rant:, that walk over to there sucks ! :idea: but worth it, hooked up with 5 salmon , none netted. hooked up with brownie , lost it at my feet. then began mass lager consumption. have question :help: is the water always that low?


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Not that I remember, but that was first time I've been there in 8 years.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

That's a convenient spot to fish when you are passing through Alpena. I've only fished it in mid April before and it seemed like it had an excellent run of steelhead and more suckers that anyone could ever want to deal with. They were a nuisance actually...


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

I hate suckers. We always just found them to be a pain in OH rivers. Snag 50 of them to get one steelie bite.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

We fish the H--l out of suckers? Sure we have seasonal sucker fishing, but don't confuse true fishermen with that group; at least not me. 

I've only been to Alpena once. I've been to Oscoda and Harrsiville many times, but haven't been back to Alpena. I hear the Whitefish run pretty good there also. Is there anywhere to launch a 12 foot jon boat?


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

You could probably dump it right a the dam there, jsut have to carry it ove rthe railing. I see canoe portage signs there, so I don't see an issue. I wouldn't anchor up at the dam though, someown might sling some lead at you. I wasn't taking a shot at the sucker guys, or anyone for that matter.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

I would park at Clems Bait shop and walk it down the stairs just East of the bridge.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you guys gotten any rain over there the last few days? Next weeks rain forcast looks pretty good to push some more fish in and possibly some whitefish.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You can park on the downstream side of the bridge, behind the skate park, and carry a small boat down some steps to launch below the bridge. I used to take a boat to Alpena, when the water was about 2 feet higher, and row up to the pool below the floodgates to fish. Now I just wade it - with Korker sandals. VERY slippery wading. I got Korkers specifically for wading in Alpena, and at 6th St dam on the Grand. 
It is much easier to launch a boat on the other side of the river from Clems. I've done it on both sides. Seriously, though - with the water as low as it is, a boat is unnecessary. You can wade, or fish from shore, everywhere you would fish from a boat.


----------



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

steelhead dont even run in alpena.. what are you guys talking about


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I was there the first weekend of October, and have never seen the water so low. The water level below the dam was literally lower than it was the year they lowered the lake above to work on an upstream dam! Can't imagine there are large number of fish around - there sure weren't that weekend. Maybe a few, though. 2 inches of rain would make a temporary difference. Several 2 inch rains would make a significant impact.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the boat and water info. I thought if I headed up that way, I would tow the boat along. I don't think I'll be carry it up and down any stairs :yikes:.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey kyle that was the assumption that i get when i watch you fish for steel but then i grab my gear and i find out otherwise! j/k your a hardcore steelheader just like myself, theres nothing better on a january afternoon in a snow storm battling a hard running chromer! Who needs a heater when the steelhead are biting! See ya down there bud!


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

Any news on the whitefish showing up yet? Heading up to go hunting and wouldn't mind getting some fresh whitefish:bouncy:


----------

